# Potential Competition in South Carolina



## DanpHan (Oct 28, 2013)

We seem to be lacking in competitions in the South, so I'm thinking about organizing one myself. I've been to a couple of competitions in NC and there definitely seems to be enough interest. As of right now, it's just an idea in very early stages. Nothing's for sure, but there is a chance it may happen. I plan to make it official, but if that can't happen, I may be able to just hold an unofficial comp.

*I may need help getting timers, stackmats, and a delegate, so if you can help with that, please message me.*

Events I plan on having:
3x3
2x2
4x4
5x5
3x3 blindfolded
Megaminx
Pyraminx
Clock
Maybe multi bld or 4bld

If you are interested or have any feedback, suggestions, or help, feel free to post a reply or message me. Again, it's just an idea. It may or may not happen.


----------



## SirWaffle (Oct 29, 2013)

I am very interested! I can provide one full timer set up i.e mat, timer and tournament display. If that helps any. And if there is anything else I can do let me know!


----------



## ducttapecuber (Oct 29, 2013)

I organized an unofficial comp in Chalotte NC earlier this year. I can help you. PM me.


----------



## DanpHan (Oct 29, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> I am very interested! I can provide one full timer set up i.e mat, timer and tournament display. If that helps any. And if there is anything else I can do let me know!



That would definitely help. But I still need several more. I only have one myself and that's just the timer. Again, the competition is just an idea, though.


----------



## SnipeCube (Oct 29, 2013)

If it's unofficial you don't need to have the tournament displays, you can just use the stackmats. I will definitely come if you Guys have it. What part of SC are you in? And I can help out of you guys need anything. I would pm ducttapecuber, she held an unofficial competition in April and it was aweSome.


----------



## Teencuber (Oct 29, 2013)

I may go.


----------



## DanpHan (Oct 29, 2013)

SnipeCube said:


> If it's unofficial you don't need to have the tournament displays, you can just use the stackmats. I will definitely come if you Guys have it. What part of SC are you in? And I can help out of you guys need anything. I would pm ducttapecuber, she held an unofficial competition in April and it was aweSome.



I know.
A. That's why I didn't specify that in the title.
B. I plan on making it official.

And yeah, I pm'd her.

Also, I live in West Columbia. I don't know where we're going to hold the comp if they have it, but it would probably be near where I live.


----------



## Teencuber (Oct 29, 2013)

And when I said "may", i meant that I too am currently helping with the organizing of one, so IDK if it will conflict with that at all.


----------



## Kit Clement (Nov 1, 2013)

SnipeCube said:


> If it's unofficial you don't need to have the tournament displays, you can just use the stackmats.



You don't really _need_ displays to be official, your competition will just be very boring without them.


----------



## DanpHan (Nov 22, 2013)

In case anyone's been wondering, I've been dealing with some medical issues, so I haven't really had any time to make progress. Hopefully soon I'll get something done.


----------

